# Disable or remove cortana



## MeiMienzi (Feb 22, 2017)

Hello:

I have searched everywhere on how to disable Cortana. I have an older computer with limited memory. Cortana eats up so much of the limited memory my computer has that at times computer freezes until Cortana does what ever it is doing. I have set the Group Policy to disable Cortana, but it continues to show up in my task manager. I have edited the registry setting and it too indicates that Cortana is disabled, but it is not. Is there any way to shut this thing off and keep it off (forever)?


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

you cannot disable without a registry edit or if a Windows 10 pro version group policy editor.

The registry editor tool , is very powerful, and a lot of care needs to be taken, as its easy to damage the PC, and make it in operable
https://www.howtogeek.com/265027/how-to-disable-cortana-in-windows-10/

also make sure you are on the correct update version, I know of a lot of PCs that have still not been updated to the anniversary edition, whioch was released in Aug 2017

in the cortana serachbar - type winver and run the desktop app 
post back the 1st line


----------



## DaveA (Nov 16, 1999)

Have a read at http://www.zdnet.com/article/windows-10-tip-turn-off-cortana-completely/
Hope this helps


----------



## managed (May 24, 2003)

etaf said:


> you cannot disable without a registry edit or if a Windows 10 pro version group policy editor.
> 
> The registry editor tool , is very powerful, and a lot of care needs to be taken, as its easy to damage the PC, and make it in operable
> https://www.howtogeek.com/265027/how-to-disable-cortana-in-windows-10/
> ...


I knew Micro$oft could do many thongs but _time travel_ ?


----------



## davehc (Oct 4, 2006)

With my banana shaped fingers, I find it quite easy to make typos such as that - almost automatic, in fact
What I think I have pressed, on the keyboard, often bears no resemblance to what appears on the screen.
However - back to the OP's problem.


----------



## jenae (Mar 17, 2013)

Hi, the Task manager Cortana that you now see is actually searchui.exe windows search, it is not a resource hog in this form, some leave it others want it gone (like me). I wrote this some time ago:- 

Hi, To remove Cortana from the Taskmanager we need to stop the process, this is done by renaming it, then windows can’t find it so the process does not start, causes no issues. Means if you want to enable Cortana you can quite easily.
Removing Cortana Search app is a tricky task as Cortana app always runs in the background using SearchUI.exe service. To remove Cortana app, you'll need to rename "Microsoft.Windows.Cortana_cw5n1h2txyewy" folder in "C:\Windows\SystemApps". 
Open Task manager and right click on the Cortana process, select “open file location” this will get you to the right folder. Right click on Microsoft.Windows.Cortana_cw5n1h2txyewy and select “rename”, Call it BAK_ or add .Old to the end (my preference). Now since SearchUI.exe file runs in the background, Windows will not allow you to rename this folder. You'll get an error message that "The action can't be completed because the folder or a file in it is open in another program. Close the folder or file and try again.".


Keep the error message dialog box opened and then open Task Manager by pressing Ctrl+Shift+Esc keys together or by right-clicking on Taskbar and select "Task Manager" option. Now select Cortana from the background processes list and press Delete key or click on "End Task" button.

Now immediately click on "Try Again" button present in "Folder in Use" error message dialog box. Now you'll be able to rename Cortana folder and SearchUI.exe file will no longer run in the background. You have to be quick as Cortana repopulates Task manager in a few seconds.

Restart computer, and confirm Cortana is no longer in Task manager.

If you run SFC, Cortana will repopulate the windows system apps, it will not however become active.. just a heads up, MS really want us to use this app.


----------

